# What router - PC 690 or 890VS ??



## Tucson Tom (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got a call from my local Woodcraft store. They called to tell me that the Porter Cable 690 variable speed they were ordering for me is discontinued!! Apparently I must now choose between the fixed speed 690 or the variable speed "890". The guy on the phone said they actually sell more 890 than 690 and it is only $35 more. I am ordering from them because they had a deal where you turn in an old router and get $50 off.

So, what do you guys say? Should I go for the 890 series router?
I have a giant Ryobi RE-600 for my router table, so I don't want the new router to be too heavy
(and he says the 890 is 9.5 pounds compared to 8 for the 690.) I really do intend to use this
new router for mostly hand held work, but on the other hand that ancient router in my table may
well croak someday and then I will want to put the 890 in the table .....

All advice will be gratefully pondered at length and in depth.
I thought I had this all figured out, but maybe this is a blessing in disguise
because I can get expert opinions from this group.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

The 890 is an excellent machine - I have 2: one for my table, one for free-hand. It will be the last one you buy. I owed the 690, and it served me well - I gave it to a friend for his light routing requirements, as my 890s where Christmas presents. The power difference between the two machines in only 2 or 3 amps; however, the extra power means the 890 will easily handle something the 690 would struggle with - and possibly impact the quality of the cut. 
Having said this, if you're going for the 12 amp (PC 890), you may want to look at the Bosch 1617 - also 12 amps - either machine will serve you well.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tucson Tom said:


> I just got a call from my local Woodcraft store. They called to tell me that the Porter Cable 690 variable speed they were ordering for me is discontinued!! Apparently I must now choose between the fixed speed 690 or the variable speed "890". The guy on the phone said they actually sell more 890 than 690 and it is only $35 more. I am ordering from them because they had a deal where you turn in an old router and get $50 off.
> 
> So, what do you guys say? Should I go for the 890 series router?
> I have a giant Ryobi RE-600 for my router table, so I don't want the new router to be too heavy
> ...


If for no other reason, go with the variable speed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Stick to your guns I would suggest you call your local Woodcraft store and ask if the have the 693 or 690LRVS in stock if not have them call one of the many other Woodcraft stores or the warehouse and them drop ship it to you..

If not go on line and get one and pick it up at your front door.
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1334194956&sr=1-5

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 693LRPK 1-3/4 HP Fixed Router and Plunge Base Kit: Home Improvement
3 year limited warranty, 1 year free service contract. 


========


Tucson Tom said:


> I just got a call from my local Woodcraft store. They called to tell me that the Porter Cable 690 variable speed they were ordering for me is discontinued!! Apparently I must now choose between the fixed speed 690 or the variable speed "890". The guy on the phone said they actually sell more 890 than 690 and it is only $35 more. I am ordering from them because they had a deal where you turn in an old router and get $50 off.
> 
> So, what do you guys say? Should I go for the 890 series router?
> I have a giant Ryobi RE-600 for my router table, so I don't want the new router to be too heavy
> ...


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Tucson Tom said:


> I just got a call from my local Woodcraft store. They called to tell me that the Porter Cable 690 variable speed they were ordering for me is discontinued!! Apparently I must now choose between the fixed speed 690 or the variable speed "890". The guy on the phone said they actually sell more 890 than 690 and it is only $35 more. I am ordering from them because they had a deal where you turn in an old router and get $50 off.
> 
> So, what do you guys say?


Variable speed. You want to be able to turn bigger bits at lower speeds without risking safety problems or wood damage.



> Should I go for the 890 series router?


Or one of the Bosches. My 690 got lost in a move so I replaced it with one of the 890 plunge + fixed base combo packages and was not impressed with how solid the plunge mechanism was and the maching tolerances on the mounting screw holes. Porter Cable redesigned both bases after they got enough complaints; I don't know how much better those are.


----------



## thammons (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmmm, I bought a 690LRVS a month ago from Amazon and just went to their website and put another one in my card and wasn't told I couldn't.???
Terry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

In Stock.
Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available. 



*Want it delivered Monday, April 16?* Order it in the next 23 hours and 49 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. 
Details 




3 new from $155.99 1 used from $141.95 


==



thammons said:


> Hmmm, I bought a 690LRVS a month ago from Amazon and just went to their website and put another one in my card and wasn't told I couldn't.???
> Terry


----------



## Tucson Tom (Apr 6, 2012)

*I went with the PC-892*

Well, after pondering the replies, reading reviews and other posts on this forum I decided to go ahead and get the PC-892. I like the adjustment mechanism better than the 690 and had a chance to play with it some today -- I won't really know till I have actually used it on some projects, but that is how this story is playing out. Thanks for all the advice and help!!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom, you've made a good choice. Either of the PC routers are a very good choice. I have quite a few PC tools and all have served me well over several years. If you take care of your tools they should last you many years. PC routers have "set the standard" for many others to measure up to, but to me it's also a wise choice for servicability and ease of acquiring accessories. There are many good routers and makers available on today's market - but what good is a router if accessories are only available through mail order and often at high prices. Competition drives manufacturers to make better tools at fairer prices. You will certainly have a great router that will serve you quite well!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Mike,
You state that you have two of the 890 series routers and that one of them is in a router table. Do you have it in a lift and if not, how do you deal with the dust getting between the motor and the base. This has been the only negative issue that I have had with the 890 router and I would suggest that Tom should at least be aware of this issue, other than that, the 890 is an excellent maching in my opinion.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------

